# Drying thin cut Black Locust



## Paul B (Jul 23, 2010)

I just joined, looks like a good forum. I just cut some green Black Locust, 1/4 & 3/8 thick, no wider than 6", 20-24" long. I do not have a meter to find moisture content. Does anone have an opinion as to how long to wait to work it? Its inside my shop stacked and stickerd and our humidity is running at 45% according to our weather station. This is my first time milling my own wood.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Being thins they won't take long to reach EMC. I don't see Black Locust around here unfortunately. 45% humidity is pretty low so make sure the ends are sealed good and stack plenty of weight on the pile. Did you mill thins to minimize checks?



Paul B said:


> I just joined, looks like a good forum. I just cut some green Black Locust, 1/4 & 3/8 thick, no wider than 6", 20-24" long. I do not have a meter to find moisture content. Does anone have an opinion as to how long to wait to work it? Its inside my shop stacked and stickerd and our humidity is running at 45% according to our weather station. This is my first time milling my own wood.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome.

You mentioned RH (relative humidity) but temp is the other variable. http://www.csgnetwork.com/emctablecalc.html

Having said that, black locust is 2 things. Very slow to dry...but very stable. 

I am not going to take a stab at a timeline, not knowing starting moisture content-temp of your drying place...other than to say you are probably not going to have to wait more than a matter of weeks, how many weeks depends on the things I said you left out.

Your other option if you can access your attic that is a perfect "kiln" in the summer. Put it up there and we are talking just a couple weeks.

I would still look at investing in a moisture meter (doesn't have to be expensive, heck they sell them for ~$30) or see of you can borrow one before you build with the wood.


----------



## Paul B (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, those are fast responses. I'm located in Spokane Washington. Temp is 85-90 and it should get warmer and dryer in the next month. Sounds like I'll be able to use them soon enough. I cut thin stock for scroll work. I wanted to put it on the lathe but there were too many full length checks in these logs.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

black locust turns well but very hard:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

I suspect it will dry much quicker in the High Desert of Washington than it would in Seattle!


----------

